# GPS Navigation am Netbook



## Sunjy (15. April 2009)

Servus leute

Ich habe vor mir ein Netbook zu kaufen und einen GPS usbstick dranzuklemen um das ganze bei großen Biketouren als navi zu verwenden.


Jetzt meine frage.. gibt es ne möglichkeit Google earth als Navi zu nutzen..


Wichtig ist das ich die Route vorher planen kann und das navi mir dan sagt wohin ich fahren muss also abbiegen ect.

Falls es mit google earth nich geht gibt es da alternativ programme? ist halt wichtig das fahrradwege und am besten auch Trampelpfade eingezeichnet sind.

Danke schonmal für die hilfe.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. April 2009)

Da du dir eh einen GPS Empfänger für dein Netbook holen willst kannst du dir besser gleich eine Navi Software holen !

Die gibt es ab 3,50 € 

Google ist dein Freund und hier die günstigste Variante !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Sunjy (17. April 2009)

Danke dir

Aber ich dachte eigentlich das ich als software Google Earth benutze...



Das problem is ich finde keinen richtigen Thread der mir sagt ob man das auch zum Routenplanen nutzen kann...


Also das ich z.B daheim am PC die route plane und auf mein netbook übertrage... usb stick rein und ich seh in welche richtung ich fahren muss... sprachausgabe und so brauch ich ja nich aber weiß jemand ob das so geht?.

Sunjy


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. April 2009)

du kannst damit die route Planen,

allerdings wirst du nicht gesagt bekommen jetzt rechts oder so

sondern hast nur deine übersichts karte und musst selbst schauen wo der weg langführt


----------

